# Stu Hart RIP 10/2003



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

> STU HART PASSES AWAY AT AGE 88
> 
> by Mike Johnson  Updated: 10/16/2003 5:31:31 PM
> 
> ...



See http://www.1wrestling.com for more information (Note-Popup blocker needed)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds like he lived a long and successful life!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 23, 2003)

well sorry to hear that about stu hart. 
But I am not a fan of his son brett when i Met him he was not very nice or friendly


----------

